# Mortar to use in floating a shower pan?



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

I am going to be floating my shower pan. What kind of mortar should I use? Based upon this page it looks pretty easy: http://www.ontariotile.com/preslope.html


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Kyle,

The mix used for the pre-slope and the top setting bed is made by mixing "medium sharp" sand (or what is common locally), and Portland cement at the ration of about 4:1 sand cement by volume. 

It's much easier to just buy a few bags of Sand Topping Mix like this. http://www.quikrete.com/ProductLines/SandToppingMix.asp This product is about 3: 1 though. so you can add a little sand if you like. Not necessary, but will be easier to work with. 

I'm wondering why you didn't ask this question over at Ontario Tile? The curb is a little different mix.

Jaz


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

If you're doin gthis from scratch, I really like to fore go the whole mortar system and use the schluter kerdi system... no fuss, no muss... :thumbsup:


----------

